# sore lymph nodes



## Guest (Jun 8, 2000)

Anyone have sore lymph nodes with CFS or fibromyalgia?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

This seems to be more prominent in those with CFS, but I'm sure some of us have both. I noticed this on the occasion when I had an infection under my crown. Since then, it has been rare and minimal. You might want to ask your doctor about it, just in case. It could be a symptom of an infection, or our crazy immune reaction response.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2000)

Hi SAMS I have both CFS and FM and get sore lymph nodes, especially under my right arm. It can make my right side sore. I have been taking acetaminophen for the discomfort. With PMS I stay away from caffiene which will make it much worse.


----------

